# FR: leur / leurs



## S_F_S

Can anyone help clarify the rules about using leur or leurs?

Is it really as simple as singular/plurals?


*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.

If you need an indirect object, use _leur_ (= "to them, for them").  It is invariable.
If you need a possessive, use _leur_ (= "their X") or _leur__s_ (= "their Xs"). Use the singular if the thing they own is singular, and use the plural if the things they own are plural.
If you need more detail, or examples, keep reading! 
See also the following Français Seulement thread: leur / leurs.


----------



## Mycall

It is indeed. But not so simple though as you have to bear in mind that you put an "s" to "leur" only if the word it applies to is actually in the plural form. Sorry if it sounds a bit confusing...


----------



## texasweed

Not really as simple as that. Il faut leur rendre (followed by a plural items)
Never got the hang of it ! Do a search for rules of French grammar on google. You'll find it !


----------



## Kelly B

Hello and welcome, SFS.

I think that _leur _does not take the plural when it means "_to_ them" rather than "_of _them/theirs."

Je leur rends leurs choses. I (to them) give (their) things.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Well done, Kelly !

See, this needs a little grammatical explanation ... 

in the first instance 'leur' (invariable) is a complement of the verb. As Kelly rightly pointed out, it means 'to them' :

_J'essaie de *leur* expliquer._

In the second instance, it's a possessive adjective placed before a noun with which it agrees (their) or a possessive pronoun (le leur, la leur, les leurs) which agrees with the noun it replaces.

_*Leurs* explications sont très claires._


----------



## QBU

*Leur *before a verb, is the plural of *lui; *je *lui* donne les clés.*(*I give *him* the keys)
Je *leur *donne les clés. (I give *them* the keys). Therefore *leur* being in itself a plural does not need to carry s

When *leur* accompanies a noun, it can be singular (leur) if the noun is singular or plural if the noun is plural (leurs). 
leur voiture: their car (one car and it belongs to them)
leurs voitures: their cars (more than one car and they belong to them)

Does it make sens?
QBU


----------



## Chabada

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Je leur rends leurs choses. I (to them) give (their) things.


  I can think of an easy explanation: The first leur is a pronoun, the second one (leurs) is an possessive adjective, thus it has to be agreed to the noun it qualifies. If the noun is plural, it will take an s, if the noun is singular, it will remain singular.  Je leur rends leurs livres, mais je ne leur rends pas leur ordinateur.


----------



## cyberbourik

hello

What can also help is to put the sentence at the third personn of the singular (sorry for my english)

Lorsque *leur *est le pluriel de *lui *: *leur *est *invariable *et ne s'accorde donc pas.

exemple :
je *lui* rends son livre> je* leur* rends leur livre

---------------------------------------
Lorsque leur est un adjectif possessif : il *s'accorde avec la chose possédée* et non pas avec le ou les possesseurs

exemple

je lui rends ses livres  > je leur rends leurs livres
. . . . . . . . . .  PLUR . . . . . . . . . . . . . . PLUR

je lui rends son livre  > je leur rends leur livre
. . . . . . . . . .  SING . . . . . . . . . . . . . . SING


I hope it's clear !!!!


----------



## Bender

Good morning,

I am forever mixing up where to use *leur *or *leurs*. Can anybody help? Or perhaps provide a useful link to French grammar rules?

As always, your help is greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,
John


----------



## FrançoisXV

Hi, The question is plural or not.

two persons and one dog = eux et leur chien
they own two or more dogs = eux et leurs chiens


----------



## pheelineerie

Adjectif possessif:
Their dog = *leur* chien
Their dogs = *leurs* chiens

Pronoun possessif:
It's theirs - c'est *le leur*
They're theirs - ce sont *les leurs*

Complément d'objet indirect: 
He gave her a dog: Il *lui* a donné un chien
He gave them a dog = Il *leur* a donné un chien

Does that clear things up at all, or do you want more details?


----------



## Basilofberkeley

En quelles situations prend "leur" un 's' ?


----------



## foudie le rouquin

It depends on the function of "leur" in the sentence. 

*Leur* can be both an indirect object pronoun (je leur parle -- I'm talking to them) or can indicate possession in front of a noun. 

e.g. Leur voiture est très sale. -- Their car is very dirty.

*Leurs *simply indicates 3rd person plural possession in front of a plural noun. 

e.g. Leur*s* voiture*s* sont très sales. 

Notice the difference in the verb conjugation and the adjective agreement.

Hopefully, this helps!

Foudie


----------



## taratita

Si un couple a un enfant, on dira : Ils promènent leur enfant.
S'ils en ont plusieurs, on dire : Ils promènent leurs enfants.
Et on pourra aussi dire en parlant des enfants : Ce sont les leurs.

Does it help ?


----------



## pieanne

"Leur" (invariable) is the Indirect Object Complement pronoun in the 3rd person, plural. (to them)
"Je leur ai donné le livre" > "I gave them the book/I gave the book to them"

Once "leur" is not a pronoun, it agrees in number with the noun it accompanies.


----------



## BMR

When you can replace "leur(s)" by "eux/elles" it's "leur".
When you can replace "leur(s)" by "les/ses" it's "leurs".
When you can replace "leur(s)" by "le/son/sa" it's "leur".
But I am afraid this rule can be useful for ... a french speaker !
You can see here.


----------



## calembourde

Hi,

I know in general how possessive adjective work in French. _Sa/son_ for a single person who has a single thing, _ses_ for a single person with several things, _leur_ for many people who own one thing, and _leurs_ for many people and many things.

However, I am not so sure about _leur/leurs_. _Leur_ is supposed to be when the object is singular, however I also often see it when each person only has one of them... e.g. _leur cœur_, where there is clearly more than one heart, but since each person only has one, it's in singular. But _leurs cœurs_ is also very common (according to google.) So which is correct?

This happens in English as well, sometimes people will say "their heart" and sometimes "their hearts". Here I consider that only "their hearts" is correct (assuming it's not the much disputed "singular they"), and "their heart" implies that "they" are all sharing the same heart. But is it the same in French? Is there a difference in connotation/usage between the two? If it is okay to say "leur cœur" when it's something that everybody knows each person only has one of, is it also okay to use _leur_ for some other object, e.g. _leur ordinateur_, specifically to indicate that each person only has one of something, or would that be interpreted to mean that there is only one shared between everybody?


----------



## Ecliptica

Bonjour Calembourde,

I guess that the use of "leur/leurs" is exactly the same as the one of "their/ their + -s".
This means that "leur ordinateur" means "their computer" which signify that they are sharing _one _computer whereas "leurs ordinateurs" means that they all have their own computers.

Hope that helps...

_Bon courage pour la suite de ton apprentissage (quant à moi je retourne à ma "Grammaire anglaise raisonnée de Sylvie Persec ;p") !

Regards ^^
_


----------



## carolineR

definitely "leur coeur"
see here
Don't believe Google : it's a *very* common mistake among French natives


----------



## OlivierG

I wouldn't be so affirmative. According to the rule:


> Si leur équivaut à le ou à la, il est au singulier et s’écrit leur (masculin ou féminin).[...]
> Si leur équivaut à les, il est au pluriel et s’écrit leurs  (masculin ou féminin).


in a sentence like "Il a apporté de la joie dans leurs coeurs", it should be plural, because it can be replaced by  "Il a apporté de la joie dans les coeurs" and not  "Il a apporté de la joie dans le coeur".
Am I wrong?


----------



## calembourde

Aah, okay! So in the case where each person has only one of something, _leur_ is used when you would normally use _la/le_ (so for a body part) but never when you would normally use _sa/son_. It's really a grammatical rule and not just a vague thing depending on context and native-speaker intuition!  Thanks, I have tried to find this out from native speakers outside of WordReference and nobody could state it that clearly.

Oops I had not read OlivierG's post. I had interpreted as it being equivalent to _la_ or _le_ for a single possessor. Otherwise, it makes no sense to even point that out since it would be exactly the same rule as for _sa_ or _son_.


----------



## DearPrudence

We had already had a discussion in the French only forum about leur: leur / leurs so I won't repeat what I've already said
I agree with Caroline (& Ploup & co in the other thread) against Olivier & Geve (& co).
As the song goes: "Elle court, elle court la maladie d'amour dans le cœur des enfants ", not "les cœurs des enfants" unless they are special ETs & have several hearts  (just kidding). But in your sentence indeed, "le" doesn't work ...
So we had come to the conclusion that it's up to you  If you don't want to be called stilted & old-fashioned, go for the plural, you will look cool!


----------



## calembourde

Thanks for the link.  Apparently the native speakers have just as much of a problem with this as I do. 

I would have guessed that '_dans le cœur des enfants_' would mean their figurative heart(s), which symbolically could be the same heart for all of them if they all have the same _maladie d'amour_, whereas '_dans les cœurs des enfants_' would be more likely to be about their actual, physical hearts.


----------



## carolineR

Calembourde, I would *never* say 'dans les cœurs des enfants'


----------



## lilcondor3

I also confuse the use of *leur* and whether or not it takes an *s*.
I've read some threads on this topic and looked in my grammar book, did I do this right?

Donc, les personnes qui vivent dans ces pays (_pays __développés_) ont tendance à gaspiller l’eau quand ils prennent *leurs* douches dans *leur *maison, quand ils lavent *leurs* autos, quand ils brossent* leurs* dents et quand ils font la vaisselle.


----------



## SwissPete

It takes an *S* when it's plural.

But please note that in French we say « ... quand ils se brossent les dents ».


----------



## Loneken

When the word referenced by "leur" is plural.

For "douches", since it is more used to describe an action or an habit, i would not use plural : "leur douche"

we say "...quand je prend MA DOUCHE... " and not "...quand je prend MES DOUCHES..."


----------



## lilcondor3

but in english would we not say: People have a tenancy to waste when they take their shower*s* ?

but you would say *leur maison  *because each person "normally" has one house, right?
I'm not quite sure that I understand what you're saying Loneken...


----------



## viera

The rule is actually pretty simple.

When *leur *is in front of a noun, it has to agree with this noun. Leur is being used as an adjective.
_Leurs enfants, leur maison, leurs grands pieds..._

If *leur* is in front of a verb, it doesn't agree. It is being used as a pronoun, the indirect object of the verb.
_Je leur ai parlé de mes vacances. - I talked to them..._
_Il leur disait la même chose._
_Le prof leur a expliqué la règle._


----------



## fIvaNNa

j'ai appris une autre rEgle:
quand, on a plusieurs pocesseurs, et un objet pocedeE, on utilse leur, et quand on a plusieurs pocesseurs qui detiennent plusieurs objets, on utilise leurS.
ex: une famille a un fils, donc c'est leur fils,
     si les parents ont 2 filles, ce sont leurs filles.


----------



## ruddyfaced

I know that in French sometimes you don't pluralize things like "leur vie" when you are talking about multiple people's lives. I don't know whether to use "leur mort" or "leurs morts" in the following sentence:

Il suppose que tout auteur ou peintre excellent est célèbre et riche pendant sa propre vie, oubliant que plusieurs artistes, comme Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec, étaient très inconnus et pauvres jusqu'à *leur mort.*

Merci !


----------



## melu85

leur mort (because you only die once)


----------



## Micia93

oui, on ne meurt qu'une fois, mais c'est plutôt parce "mort" ici, est pris au sens général => "c'est *la* mort de tous ces artistes"
si on met "leurs morts", cela sous-entend "les parents / les proches / les amis morts de ces artistes


----------



## p4l

bonjour!

Which form of 'leur' would you use in the following sentence:

'Sonia et Raphael écoutent leur/leurs CD préférés'

Does 'préférés' reflect 'Sonia and Raphael' or the 'CD'? Or is 'CD' itself a plural?

merci beaucoup*


----------



## Rominet

Préférés refers to the CDs.
CD is not a plural. In French, generally, acronyms have no plural.
The rule is that "leur" refers to the CD. If they listen  their own CD on their own, then "leur", if they listen several of their CD (let's say in the afternoon), then "leurs"


----------



## Micia93

*If they listen their own CD on their own, then "leur",* 

Sorry, but it's the opposite
 "leur" refers to *one* CD *both *Sonia and Raphael own, or a specific one they both like (in case of lovers)
"leurs" refers to at least one CD *belonging to Sonia*, and at least one CD *belonging* *to Raphael*, in a word their respective CD (at least 2)


----------



## Rominet

YES, but also "X&Y écoutent leurs CD" = each one listen to their own batch of CD, whatever their belong to both of them or to each other!
The variety of meaning is important!


----------



## Nose

Hello!

I seem to be getting in a bit of a tangle with leur and leurs.  When should leurs be used, and has anyone got a good way of distinguishing between the two/remembering how to use them?

Thanks lots xx


----------



## Outsider

With possessives, you need to keep track of the possessor and the possessum (possessed thing or entity) alike.

_Leur_: the possessor is plural (they), the possessum is singular (_il, elle_, etc.)
_Leurs_: the possessor is plural (they), the possessum is plural (another they).

In other contexts, _leur_ can also be an indirect object pronoun, meaning "[to] them".


----------



## jierbe31

Hello,

Good question that might embarrass more than one French student!
The best I can think of is just give you two examples of use.
- Knowing that "leurs" is the possessive adjective, it is followed with a pural noun if the possessor is plural:
Les chaussures des enfants sont sales. => Ils doivent nettoyer *leurs *chaussures.
- If the possessed thing is singular, it will be "leur", even if the possessor is plural. => Les parents ont remplacé *leur* voiture.

- Knowing that "leur" is the personal pronoun of the third plural person, meaning _to them_, it is placed just before a verb.
Les enfants aiment le chocolat. => Elle *leur* a donné du chocolat.

Sorry I can think of any mnemonic way.
I'm afraid you'll have to think about it and remember.


----------



## musiquelover

Qu'est-ce que le difference entre "leur" et "leurs"? Par exemple: 
"Their skin, their clothes, and their faces are all bright." = "Leur peau, leur vetement, et leurs visages sont tout brillant." Est-ce que c'est correcte? 

Merci!


----------



## Tomm0285

Actually that would be "leur peau, leurs vêtements et leur visage sont tout brillants".

That's pretty difficult, even for a native... let me try an explanation.

When you use "leur" as a pronoun there is no "s". 
Ex: "je leur ai dit de venir" (I told them to come)

When you want to translate "their" it depends on what you are talking about. If you are talking about a unique thing there will be no "s" (ex: leur peau, leur visage, leur tête...).
But if you are talking about a plural thing, then there is a "s" (ex: leurs vêtements, leurs yeux, leurs jambes...)

I hope you understand! ;-)


----------



## b1947420

"Leur" is an indirect personal pronoun.
"Leurs" is a possessive adjective and has to match the noun in quantity.
Tomm0285 has given some examples of useage but beyond that I think that you need to consult a good grammar reference.


----------



## Glasguensis

When you are using it to mean "their", then the difference is that leur is singular and leurs is plural, so you use leur if the word following it is singular, and leurs if it's plural, exactly as you would le/la and les. It would be 
*leur peau, leurs vêtements et leurs visages sont tous brillants*

As Tomm0825 has mentioned, leur can also mean "to them", in which case it doesn't need/have a singular/plural form.


----------



## Tomm0285

"leur visage" and not "leurs visages" glasguensis, as we usually have only one face


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

Glasguensis said:


> *leur peau, leurs vêtements et leurs visages sont tous brillants*



Pourquoi mettre un s à leurs visage et pas à leur peau?
Ils ont tous  une seule peau, ils ont tous un seul visage.

C'est pas simple :/



Tomm0285 said:


> "leur visage" and not "leurs visages" glasguensis, as we usually have only one face


  Je suis d'accord

Leur peau, leurs vêtements et leur visage.


----------



## Glasguensis

Tomm0285 said:


> "leur visage" and not "leurs visages" glasguensis, as we usually have only one face


 
Merci! J'ai trop copié l'originale! (et on utiliserait le pluriel en anglais)

*leur peau, leurs vêtements et leur visage sont tous brillants*


----------



## Oddmania

Une méthode très simple consiste à mettre les possesseurs au singulier 

Marie et Pierre : _leur(s ?) peau(x ?), leur(s ?) vêtement(s ?), leur(s ?) visage(s ?)._ 

Pierre :_ sa peau, ses vêtement*s*, son visage._  _(his skin, his clothe*s*, his face)_

On voit bien que _peau_ et _visage_ sont au singulier, mais _vêtements_ est au pluriel 

On dira donc _Leur peau, leurs vêtements, leur visage._


----------



## musiquelover

merci beaucoup pour vos reponses vite! 

donc, voila ma comprehension: 
(pour mon cas) leur = their 
leur visage = il y a des gens multiples avec les visage individuels. 
est-ce que c'est vrai?


----------



## Oddmania

C'est ça  Plusieurs personnes qui ont chacune un seul visage.

En transformant _leur visage _de manière à ce que le possesseur ne soit qu'une seule personne, on obtient bien _son visage._ (Et non pas _ses visages_ )

Il y a aussi le cas où plusieurs personnes, formant un groupe, possèdent un seul objet.

_Les pirates ouvrèrent leur trésor _(all those pirates owned a single treasure that they'll have to share).

Ici, c'est tout de même la même structure que plus haut : _Possesseur*s *+ leur + singulier._


----------



## Xigua

Dans un roman que je suis en train de lire, je vois la phrase suivante:

[Les enfants] étaient ...enroulés dans leur manteau, le soleil éclairant leurs visages endormis. 

Or, je comprends  leur manteau  au singulier i.e. un manteau à chacun d'eux (ou peut-être même qu'ils partagent un seul manteau). Mais pourquoi au pluriel pour leurs visages? On utilise leur + le nom au singulier lorsqu'il s'agit d'une chose à chaque personne, non? (p.ex., les gens regardent les étoiles au-dessus de leur tête).  Il me semble qu'il vaudrait mieux mettre leur visage dans cette phrase, mais ai-je tort? Quel est votre avis, SVP?


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il n'y a qu'un seul manteau au total, seul le singulier est correct; si chacun en a un, tant le singulier distributif que le pluriel collectif sont possibles. Pour les visages, il y en a bien sûr plusieurs au total, donc le singulier et le pluriel sont corrects.

En revanche, il est un peu maladroit de mélanger les deux dans la même phrase…


----------



## Xigua

Comme toujours, merci! Au fait, le bouquin dont il est question est une traduction (par Jean Rosenthal) d'un roman anglais par Ken Follett, le célèbre _Les Piliers de la Terre. _

Mais je reste un peu incertaine sur l'emploi du singulier + leur : pourquoi l'emporte-t-il au cas de leur tête, mais non lorsqu'on évoque leurs visages, SVP? Je suis désolée, mais je ne comprends pas ...


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est avant tout une question de perception… Si l'auteur considère les têtes/visages comme formant une multitude, il préférera le pluriel; si au contraire il considère chaque tête/visage individuellement, il emploiera plutôt le singulier.


----------



## Pierre-Yves18

Il n'y a de toute évidence qu'un seul manteau et plusieurs enfants

bien à toi

PS Google regorge de cette histoire


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, justement, ce n'est pas évident…


----------



## Pierre-Yves18

ça se passe durant la guerre mondiale, Xigua ?

bien à toi


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, _Les Piliers de la terre_ se déroule au Moyen Âge.


----------



## Pierre-Yves18

Alors c'est bien ce que je pensais : à l'époque du moyen-âge, le manteau était comme un cape, ce qui permettait aux enfants de s'y enrouler à plusieurs comme dans une couverture


----------



## elfengor

To be honest, french (even me..) have often problems.. When must we use "leur" and "leurs".. 
In your sentence, it's a good use but, this is right that it would have been better to use "leurs" twice..


----------



## Xigua

Merci à tous! Ce qui me tracassait, ce n'était pas le numéro du nom manteaux (je pensais que les enfants le partageaient), mais celui du visage. En effet, il n'y avait que deux enfants (frère et soeur). S'il y en avait plusieurs, j'aurais compris que le traducteur considérait les visages comme formant une multitude (comme le constate Me Capello). Mais il n'y en avait que deux (pas exactement une multitude!), d'où ma question ...  . Peut-être serait-il le détail du soleil éclairant qui l'emporte? ... c'est-à-dire, le traducteur considère son tableau globalement, ne voulant pas parler de chaque visage mais de tous les 2 ensemble? Cela me semble raisonnable, mais dites-moi SVP si je suis la bonne piste! 

Bonne journée!


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

One element that has been overlooked by all so far is the fact that _manteau_ is not qualified, whereas _visages _is qualified by _endormis_. It would be hard to imagine a distributive use of a singular noun where there is an adjective:
"enveloppés dans leur manteau _rapiécé_", to me, would imply only one coat shared by all, much more than "envoloppés dans leur manteau" which could mean either one coat for all or one coat each. The more detailed the description, the less likely it is to refer to more than one instance of the noun (unless, of course, you deliberately insist on the uniformity of the description, as in "30 000 recrues en uniforme bleu marine"). Conversely, since _visages _is qualified by _endormis_, it is hard to imagine that each face looks sleepy in exactly the same way, so "leur visage endormi" would look kind of unusual in the singular.


----------



## Maître Capello

Francobritannocolombien said:


> One element that has been overlooked by all so far is the fact that _manteau_ is not qualified, whereas _visages _is qualified by _endormis_. It would be hard to imagine a distributive use of a singular noun where there is an adjective


I beg to disagree. The noun being qualified or not really has nothing to do with the choice of the number (singular vs. plural). As a matter of fact, only the context can clarify whether there is only one coat shared by all or one per person.

_enroulés dans leur manteau rapiécé_  → You definitely cannot exclude the possibility of their having each a patched up coat.
_enroulés dans leur*s* manteau*x* rapiécé*s*_ 
_le soleil éclairant leur visage endormi_ 
_le soleil éclairant leur*s* visage*s* endormi*s* 

_ Conversely, you can have the plural even if the noun is not qualified:

_enroulés dans leur manteau_ 
_enroulés dans leur*s* manteau*x*_ 
_le soleil éclairant leur visage_ 
_le soleil éclairant leur*s* visage*s* 

_


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

I never meant to imply that any of those would be ungrammatical, but I continue to perceive the likelihood of the noun to have a single referent as much greater when the noun is qualified than when it is not, and that could explain why the translator chose to use the singular in the first case but the plural in the second.


----------



## morethanchance

Bonjour!

Je sais qu'on a posé une dizaine des fois des questions sur leur/leurs mais j'ai toujours un peu de mal! Je veux dire que deux femmes, qui ne sont ni des soeurs ni même de la même famille, aiment leur père....ou leurs pères...:-s

En anglais la phrase sera "These women both love their fathers".

"Elles aiment leur père" semble me dire que les deux femmes ont le même père (cela n'est pas le cas), mais "Elles aiment leurs pères" donne l'impression que chacune a plusieurs pères! Qui peut m'aider?

Merci!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Moi, j'écrirais "leur père", donc au singulier : on comprendra ainsi qu'elles n'ont pas nécessairement le même. Alors que "leurs pères" serait certainement source d'une possible confusion.

Dans les deux cas, il existe de toute façon une certaine _ambiguïté_.


----------



## morethanchance

Merci beaucoup!  Ah l'ambiguité, que tu nous rends la vie à la fois difficile et intéressante! Alors est-ce que j'ai bien compris leur/leurs ci-dessous?

Si ces deux femmes parlent de leur propre identité et on veut traduire la phrase: "both are unique and say that they are themselves and no one else", est-ce qu'on dirait:
"Uniques toutes les deux, elles se disent leurs-mêmes et personne d’autre"...?


----------



## snarkhunter

Non, la phrase est incorrecte : "... elles se disent elles-mêmes et personne d'autre..."

Mais la phrase ci-dessus, quoique correcte, sonne un peu étrangement (à cause du pluriel sur "elles-mêmes", et du pseudo-singulier sur "personne").

Je trouverais plus élégant d'écrire l'ensemble de la phrase au singulier (i.e. "... chacune se dit elle-même et personne d'autre", ou quelque chose de semblable).


----------



## mickmac51

Bonjour,

je me permets de dire que je ne suis pas d'accord.
Si on dit "leur père", alors il n'y a qu'un seul père dans l'histoire, elles seraient donc soeurs.

Si nous parlons de deux pères, il faut utiliser le pluriel et écrire "leurs pères".

De façon générale, si on écrit "leur truc", il y a un seul truc pour tout le monde.
Si on écrit "leurs trucs", chaque personne a un ou plusieurs trucs.

Sommes-nous d'accord ?
Merci.


----------



## snarkhunter

Personnellement, non.

Si elles sont soeurs (ou apparentées) : "Elles aiment leur père" = elles aiment la même personne
Sinon : "Elles aiment leur père" = chacune le sien !

Mais, comme d'habitude, je puis me tromper...


----------



## matoupaschat

Tout à fait d'accord avec snarkhunter !


----------



## jprr

Ces femmes aiment toutes deux leurs pères.
Chacune de ces deux femmes aime son père.
Ces deux femmes aiment chacune leur père.


----------



## Chimel

Je reverrai toujours ce dessin en trois parties que mon instit' avait affiché aux murs de la classe. On y voyait deux femmes revenant du marché avec un ou plusieurs paniers:

a) elles tenaient à deux un seul gros panier: "elles portent leur panier"
b) elles tenaient chacune plusieurs petits paniers: "elles portent leurs paniers"
c) elles tenaient chacune un seul panier: "elles portent leur panier" *ou *"elles portent leurs paniers".

On est donc ici dans ce troisième cas, où les deux graphies sont possibles et permises, mais où l'une peut l'emporter sur l'autre pour des raisons de préférence personnelle. D'après Hanse, les bons écrivains semblent opter un peu plus souvent pour le pluriel, mais on ne peut certainement pas condamner pour autant le singulier, surtout dans certains cas où le pluriel heurterait la logique (notamment avec des noms abstraits: "Ils manifestent leur haine"). A l'inverse, le singulier risquerait de prêter à sourire dans une phrase comme "Ils sont venus avec leur épouse". 

Si on veut absolument éviter l'ambiguité, on n'a pas d'autre choix que de formuler la phrase autrement (au prix d'une certaine lourdeur): "Chacune d'entre elles aime son père".


----------



## TSR

snarkhunter said:


> Si elles sont soeurs (ou apparentées) : "Elles aiment leur père" = elles aiment la même personne
> Sinon : "Elles aiment leur père" = chacune le sien !



That's definitely the right answer.


----------



## SwissPete

Permettez-moi de rouvrir ce fil, et de demander pourquoi on utilise parfois le singulier, et parfois le pluriel.

  Parlant d’un groupe de gens qui font une randonnée de plusieurs jours à cheval :





> « Apres le petit déjeuner, ils enjambent leurs chevaux et gagnent le prochain relais. »


  Il ne me viendrait jamais à l’idée d’utiliser ‘leur cheval’.


  Parlant de gens qui n’aiment pas ce qu’ils font :





> « Les gens qui n’aiment pas leur travail devraient en chercher un autre »


  Il ne me viendrait jamais à l’idée d’utiliser ‘leurs travaux’.

  Y a-t-il une raison, une explication, une règle ?

  Merci d’avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ton premier exemple, on pourrait parfaitement dire _ils enjambent leur cheval_ étant donné que chacun n'en a qu'un seul. C'est avant tout une question de point de vue : soit on considère que plusieurs chevaux sont enjambés, soit on considère que chaque personne n'enjambe qu'un cheval à la fois.

Quant à ton second exemple, seul le singulier est en effet possible parce que l'on parle toujours de son métier au singulier. (Le pluriel ferait référence à plusieurs travaux effectués par les mêmes personnes.)

Voir également la discussion correspondante sur le forum Français Seulement : leur / leurs.


----------



## SwissPete

Merci, Maître Capello. 

_ils enjambent leur cheval  _me semble un peu étrange, mais je comprends tout à fait la logique.


----------



## grenouille182

si j´ai bien compris après d´avoir lu quelques-uns de ces messages, est-ce que ma phrase est correcte ? 
la phonologie-ses objets d´études sont des sons du langage, notamment LEUR émission, LEUR réception et LEUR caractère physique.
merci d´avance pour la réponse.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Oui, parce que _émission_, _réception_ et _caractère physique_ sont au singulier.

"Les auditeurs peuvent écouter très simplement leur émission favorite au moment de leur choix." (source)


----------



## maraguy

Bonjour,

est-ce que quelqu'un pourra m'expliquer pourquoi on utilise _leur_ et non leurs dans la phrase suivante:

_Le serveur informatique compare les visages provenant du bar à ceux de la base de données et détermine *leur* sexe et *leur* âge._ 

Je croyais on parlait de visages, donc on doit utiliser leurs sexes et leurs ages.

Merci,
M.


----------



## Colonel Schnaffs

Simplement parce que 'âge' et ,sexe' sont singuliers. On dirait 'leurs âges' si on doit utiliser 'âge' au pluriel mais ce n'est pas necessaire - soit en français soit en anglais.


----------



## Souxie

Chacun de ces "visages", de ces individus n'a qu'_un_ sexe et qu'_un_ âge. 

Le serveur informatique détermine _le_ sexe et _le_ visage de chaque personne. Ce serait la phrase que j'utiliserais pour clarifier ce qui est dit. 

Dans un autre exemple tu pourrais avoir: le serveur informatique détermine _les_ chaussures de chaque personne. Là on aura un pluriel: _leurs_ chaussures.


----------



## iGarcon

Il montre la table _aux élèves_.

After applying 'complément indirect' to the above sentence I expect it to be:
Il *leurs* monte la table - since 'élèves' is plural

But the answer in the key book is:
Il *leur* monte la table

Can any one help me understand this?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

No, the answer in your book is correct: In this sentence, "leur" is a _pronoun_ and should never agree. Only a _possessive adjective_ does.

Il _leur_ monte la table (i.e. "à eux")

Il monte _leurs_ tables (i.e. "les leurs")


----------



## jxi1827

Micia93 said:


> *If they listen their own CD on their own, then "leur",*
> 
> Sorry, but it's the opposite
> "leur" refers to *one* CD *both *Sonia and Raphael own, or a specific one they both like (in case of lovers)
> "leurs" refers to at least one CD *belonging to Sonia*, and at least one CD *belonging* *to Raphael*, in a word their respective CD (at least 2)



Anyone, if one person each just has one favorite album but each one likes a different one than the other person (Aka, two CDs total), wouldn't I say: "Ils écoutent leur album préféré" since each person just has one?  At least, that's the impression that I was under (it's only leur plural when each person has more than one).  If that's the case, when you say "Leur album préféré est ...." how do you know if they're talking about just one or two albums, or would you say "sont" even though it's "leur" and not "leurs"?  Thanks!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

I'd say _chacun écoute son album préféré_ (or _ils écoutent chacun leur album préféré_)— any other option would lead to possible misunderstanding...


----------



## jxi1827

Thanks!  But for the first question, if each person only has one, together wouldn't it be "Ils écoutent leur album préféré"?


----------



## Maître Capello

As suggested by JDS, it would be correct but it would be ambiguous as it could have two possible meanings:

_Ils écoutent leur album préféré_.
1º Each one of them is listening to his or her own favorite album. (Those albums may be identical or different.)
2º They are all listening to a single album, which is the group's favorite.

_Ils écoutent leur*s* album*s* préféré*s*_.
1º Each one of them is listening to his or her own favorite album*s*. (Those albums may be identical or different.)
2º They are all listening to a set of album*s*, which are the group's favorite.


----------



## ajsmith7

Bonjour!

I have translated an English text for the library where I work to French. A francophone coworker for the city just proofread it for me and I am curious about one of her corrections, but don't want to push the issue, as she did me a favor by looking at it.

The original English is: "...friendly staff who love working with kids and parents" which I translated as "...des employés accueillants qui aiment travailler avec les enfants et leurs familles."

Her correction was: "...des employés accueillants qui aiment travailler avec les enfants et *leur famille*."

Is "leurs famillies" not "their families" (plural) because "les enfants" is plural? "Les enfants et leur famille" reads to me like "kids and their family" which seems like a singular / plural disagreement. What are your thoughts on the proper grammar here?

Thanks!
Ashley


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Debated, regarding the volonty of the writer:
_each child has only one family: *leur famille  *_ambiguous: _several children from one family. _But the context could make it clear.
_several children from several families:* leurs familles *_


----------



## ajsmith7

The sentence is talking about how library staff like working with kids and their families. It is meant generally, as in, all the kids and all their families - we like them all.

The "leur famille" catches me off guard as I read the sentence, as it reads to me as a specific family, like you say: "the several children and their one family," which would mean to me that library staff like working with kids and THAT family. It seems too specific for the context of the phrase, which is meant to be inclusive of all families that will be reading it.

Am I right in my reading of the subtext implied by the two options?

More context: The whole paragraph in French is as follows:


> La rentrée à la maternelle est un moment important pour votre enfant. Vos bibliothèques publiques sont présentes afin de vous soutenir dans le développement des apprentissages de votre enfant en offrant des programmes gratuits, des lieux accueillants pour jouer et lire, et des employés bienveillants qui aiment travailler avec les enfants et leurs familles.


In re-reading it, I can see that the rest of the text is speaking directly to _each _of the parents reading it in the singular (votre enfant). In that way, it is set up to be singular in the end too. I am wondering if this work-around possibly simplifies the issue and keeps the "inclusiveness" feel of the library staff description that I am going for:


> La rentrée à la maternelle est un moment important pour votre enfant. Vos bibliothèques publiques sont présentes afin de vous soutenir dans le développement des apprentissages de votre enfant en offrant des programmes gratuits, des lieux accueillants pour jouer et lire, et des employés bienveillants qui aiment travailler avec les enfants et *les familles*.


In other words, "we like working with *kids and families*," as opposed to "kids and _their _families/family."


----------



## Maître Capello

ajsmith7 said:


> Am I right in my reading of the subtext implied by the two options?


No. The logic in French is different from the logic in English. In English you have to use the plural whenever several families are implied. In French you may still use the singular in that case because children usually have only one family each.


----------



## ajsmith7

MC, in the manteau / visages post above, you say:


> Si l'auteur considère les têtes/visages comme formant une multitude, il préférera le pluriel; si au contraire il considère chaque tête/visage individuellement, il emploiera plutôt le singulier.


Would it be better, then, in this case to use the plural to imply multitude? The issue of singulier distributif vs. pluriel collectif is so fascinating! I can see why there are lots of threads about various uses / instances of these terms. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, I think I'd personally opt for the plural in your context. At any rate, your coworker was wrong to "correct" you.


----------



## Nicomon

I personally would have said, simply :  _... les enfants et leurs parents. _

Otherwise, I agree with  atcheque and MC that  _leurs familles _was fine in the plural.


----------



## _mmmw

In the following sentence, would "leurs proies ... sans les mâcher" be incorrect? It would be great if someone could explain the use of singular vs plural form in this case:

"Les serpents boas avalent *leur proie* toute entière, sans *la mâcher*." (from Le Petit Prince)

If I were translating this, I would come up with something like "The snakes swallow their prey as a whole, without chewing *them*", and not "without chewing *it*".

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

They eat one after another. French uses singular when English plural.


----------



## snarkhunter

Both (singular and plural) would be correct as far as I know. Of couse, boa snakes only eat one prey at a time, but they may have several meals over their lifetime - or hopefully so!


----------



## cahill1

«  Leurs obsessions, leurs passions et leurs utopies déréglèrent leur jugement «  is the word «  leurs » in this context determiners or pronouns ?

Cheers
,


----------



## olivier68

Clearly: determiners!

"leurs" (plural) NEVER can be used as a plural pronoun. The pronun is invariable:  it is always "leur" : "je leur ai dit".


----------



## cahill1

olivier68 said:


> Clearly: determiners!
> 
> "leurs" (plural) NEVER can be used as a plural pronoun. The pronun is invariable:  it is always "leur" : "je leur ai dit".




Merci olivier


----------

